# My dog swallowed a beef rib whole



## erinbl123 (Jul 13, 2014)

This Friday evening my Airedale Terrier swallowed a beef rib whole. I have been watching him closely he doesn't have pains in his stomach when I feel around, he is eating and drinking, he has pooped once but no bone. The bone was about 5 inches long. I'm very concerned. My husband wants to continue just watching it. Has anyone on here had this issue come up? Do you think I should feed him bread and pumpkin purée. I've read both those things?
Thx, 
ErinB


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You need to see a vet. 
It's an emergency. And even worse on if it wasn't raw and was smoked, boiled or cooked.


----------



## erinbl123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thx! That what I thought.


----------



## SamC130 (Mar 20, 2013)

spotted nikes said:


> You need to see a vet.
> It's an emergency. And even worse on if it wasn't raw and was smoked, boiled or cooked.


 A dog swallowing a bone is an emergency! What do you think dogs ate before somebody got the idea of manufacturing commercial dog food?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If I headed to the Vet every time Kris chewed up a bone and swallowed it, I would be there all the time. I do keep an eye on her and they are always raw bones, never cooked in any way, and the only difference I see in her stool is that it is usually white and crumbly if she gets too much bone which I try to avoid.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A whole rib bone (not chewed) could definitely warrant a vet trip especially if cooked. I'll give my dogs raw bones but they chew them and eat them, not swallow them whole.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

SamC130 said:


> A dog swallowing a bone is an emergency! What do you think dogs ate before somebody got the idea of manufacturing commercial dog food?


big big difference between chewing up a bone and swallowing it whole. i agree that this is an emergency.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kyllobernese said:


> If I headed to the Vet every time Kris chewed up a bone and swallowed it, I would be there all the time. I do keep an eye on her and they are always raw bones, never cooked in any way, and the only difference I see in her stool is that it is usually white and crumbly if she gets too much bone which I try to avoid.


But what would you do if Kris _didn't _chew the bone before swallowing it? That's the problem here: according to the OP the bone was _swallowed whole_, and not chewed.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I have heard of - in my years of lurking on various dog forums like a creeper - of at least one long-time raw-fed dog having serious problems after swallowing a raw rib whole. If I recall correctly, she wound up needing it surgically removed. Definitely echoing the others with see a vet, even if the bone was raw.


----------

